# Echolot schon portabel kaufen?



## darksnake (25. Juli 2006)

diese Frage habe auch ich mir in den letzten Wochen gestellt...
Hier mein Entschluss: *NEIN!!!*
Ich habe im Internet nen bissel gesucht und mir dann überlegt, dass ich den Umbau alleine schaffen kann...
Ich möchte euch nun hier vorstellen wie es kinderleicht umzubauen geht! (Handwerklich bin ich echt ne doppel 0)

Zuerst habe ich mir im Bumarkt einen nötigen Koffer gekauft (Baumarkt (Pra..iker)... Gekostet hat dieser im Angebot schlappe 8.60€ *freu*
Der Koffer ist abschließbar und die Fächer im inneren können frei gewählt werden...
Batterie gab es für 14.99€ im Elektrofachhandel! (Daten vom Bleigelakku :  12V 7,2AH)
für 2 Kabelschuhe die auf die Batterie geschoben werden und nen bissel kleinstkram sowie Kabelreste usw. berechne ich mal großzügige 5€
Löcher für die Halterung vom Echolot sowie das Loch um das Kabel von der Batterie nach außen zu führen können mit nem geliehenen Akku Bohrer gebohrt werden...
 kommen wir jetzt zum Geber:
Habe mir eine 4-kant Alu Stange ausm Baumarkt gekauft (3€) in der beliebten größe abgeschnitte 2 Löcher gebohrt paar Schrauben und Muttern zusammen gesammelt ( Schrauben findet man bei mir schon auf der Strasse wenn man nen bissel sucht ;-) (also kosten wirklich kaum was)
Saugnapf habe ich für ne kleine Spende hier im Anglerboard bekommen   (nochmal danke an den der ihn über hatte...)
Dann einfach alles nach belieben mit Zande usw. zusammen ziehen und fertig  Hält bombenfest... Habe jetzt nicht ausgerechnet was ich gespart habe im Gegensatz zum gleich Portabel kaufen aber war schon nen bissel was... 
Das Echolot habe ich mir übrigens auch übers AB besorgt...
Also ich empfehle jedem sein echo lieber selbst umzubauen als 100€ und mehr dafür auszugeben...
bei fragen binn ich gern bereit zu antworten einfach e-mail ICQ oder PN...
Bin jetzt gerade an ner Geberstange drann... (für den Edersee mag der Saugnapf noch lustig sein aber inner Ost see traue ich ihm dann doch nicht ) 

(ich weiß, dass es eine fast gleiche Anleitung schon auf anderen Seiten gibt aber hier kann man nochmal genau schauen und ggf. auch Fragen stellen)

Hier die ersten Fotos:

http://img154.*ih.us/img154/1299/1000923uq7.jpg

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/6493/1000924ls9.jpg

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/5868/1000922yl4.jpg

http://img206.*ih.us/img206/8123/1000920gg5.jpg

http://img206.*ih.us/img206/4544/1000919ey3.jpg

http://img478.*ih.us/img478/2074/1000918rz6.jpg


----------



## HD4ever (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

das is ja nen gutes Gerät was du da hast !!! :m


----------



## darksnake (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

@ HD4ever          |muahah: |smlove2:   is klar...


----------



## Volker2809 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Meiner Meinung nach kommt man nicht immer günstiger weg wenn man sich das Echolot, einen Koffer, den Bleigelakku, den Saugnapfgeber, etc. einzeln kauft. 
Bei Deiner Berechnung an Zubehörteilen und beispielsweise einem Eagle Cuda 168 würde die selbstgebaute Variante rund 153,-- Euro kosten. Es gibt aber die portable Version bereits für 139,-- ,z.B. hier: http://www.meeresprogramm.com/1126b07Xfba06af987XY715a/fdDynDID=Yd410ebeX101c97c7028XY7ad6=fdIsSearch=true=dbCache=false/ThinkBigEagleEcholotCuda16827EagleCuda168.htm?ITServ=CY5749ba54X10ca2c765d6XY4ff1

Dort ist auch ein Saugnapfgeber mit enthalten. Den habe ich mal mit 15,-- Euro beim Einzelkauf kalkuliert. 
Aber Dein Koffer sieht doch etwas schicker aus und bietet auch noch mehr Platz für weiteres Zubehör. 

Wünsche Dir aber auf alle Fälle viel Spaß mit Deinem Echolot und immer dicke Fische!  #6


----------



## darksnake (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Jop den Link kenne ich ist aber nen echt tolles angebot da kann man nichts sagen aber es geht ja nicht nur um die kleinen echos und wenn man sich mal erkundigt was größere Modelle für nen Unterschied zwischen Portabel und Fest aufweisen...

Habe das Lowrance X_51 für 130€ als Festmontage hier gekauft und dann umgebaut... hat mich also um die 150€ gekostet...
Bin da sehr zu frieden mit Hauptzweck ist der Edersee (ab Oktober Elektroschleppen am Downrigger da ist solch ein echo unabdenkbar ;-)


----------



## darksnake (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Wer sein Echolot auch umbauen möchte kann mich anschreiben habe noch einige sachen Über und würde die kostenlos abgeben...


----------



## Pilkman (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Hallo,

auf Deinen Bildern sieht man, dass Du den Saugnapf und den Geber über ein Vierkant-Aluprofil verbunden hast. Diese Verlängerung hätte ich an Deiner Stelle lieber weggelassen und den Geber direkt an den Saugnapf montiert bzw. zumindest den dadurch entstandenen "Hebel" nicht so lang gewählt.

Denn der Strömungs- bzw. Fahrwasserdruck wird auf diesen "Hebel" sicherlich in der Form einwirken, dass der eingestellte Geberwinkel nicht konstant rechtwinklig zum Gewässerboden bleibt - je nach dem, ob man jetzt ankert oder fährt.

Die Auswirkungen mögen vielleicht minimal sein, aber ich hätte das versucht von vornherein auszuschließen. Wenn schon Saugnapf, dann möglichst direkt.


----------



## dorschhai (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Ist das Echolot fest auf dem Koffer montiert? Ich will nix schlecht reden, finde das aber etwas kritisch bzgl. Transport. Kann leicht was gegen kommen....


----------



## darksnake (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Also das Echolot kann 1. aus der Halterung genommen werde. Somit ist nur die Halterung fest...
Wenn ich nun aber längere Strecken (Urlaub oder so fahre) kann ich unten wie man auf dem vorletzten Bild sieht auch ganz einfach die Halterung abschrauben... somit ist alles Portabel und abschraubbar!
Zum Thema lange Alu Stange lieber sirekt am saugnapf:

Die Höhe ist so gewählt, dass der saugnapf nicht im Wasser haengt... nur der Geber liegt ca. 3 cm unter wasser und schat direkt unter dem Boot hervor...
Hatte einen ganzen Tag ( 8 Stunden)  kein problem mit dem geber ist schon so perfekt finde ich... Wenn ich nun den saugnapf direkt mit dem geber verbinde Hängt der napf ja immer im wasser und das ist nicht so pralle finde ich...
Habe mich am org. Portabel Geber orientiert...


----------



## dorschhai (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Aso na dann ist ja alles top #6


----------



## darksnake (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Bin über jede kritik  dankbar denn was noch nicht is kann ja noch werden..
Der geber soll eh bald an die geberstange nur da brauche ich noch ne anständige bauanleitung... aber die finde ich auch noch...


----------



## Nordangler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Für den Aufwand zahle ich lieber 20 Euro mehr und habe dann es direkt vom Hersteller.
Hast du trotzdem gut gemacht.


Sven


----------



## darksnake (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

leider musst du bei den meisten Echos 120€ mehr zahlen und dann lohnt sich der aufwand schon ;-)
Lowrance X-135 Fest : 439€
das selbe Portabel:  510€ 
da lohnt sich da sauch mehr aber gerade für leute die nicht so viel geld haben und ggf. auch noch lust was zu basteln ist das doch eine sehr sehr gute lösung...


----------



## T.C (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Hallo darksnake,

würde mir auch nie wieder ein portable kaufen.
Kenne die anderen Geräte nun nicht, aber meinen 
Koffer finde ich zu klein.
Selbst das Gerät selbst findet keinen Platz im Koffer.
Mit deinem Alukoffer hast du mehr Möglichkeiten.
2 Akkus, Echolot Transportschutz, KFZ Normsteckdosen
(Betrieb/ Laden)

Du könntest wegen deinem Saugnapf/ Geber mal
bei einem Metallverarbeitungsbetrieb nach einem
passenden Stück U-Profil (Alu?) nachfragen...
Liegen meist im Altmetallkontainer. 






Viele Grüsse.


----------



## darksnake (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

und dann...?

Wofür benötige ich das u Profil?? wenn ich eins brauche biege ich mir eins...


----------



## dtnorway (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Hallo Darksnake!#h

Ansich ist das mit dem Koffer ne gute Sache. Nur ist dieser Koffer leider alles andere als Wasserdicht. Das einzige was da schützt ist die Alu-Oberfläche. An den Kanten hast Du schon mal Prima Angriffsstellen fürs Wasser. Egal ob Regen oder Spritzwasser. Das Ding wird Dir aufquellen. An der Stelle wo Du das Kabel durch den Deckel geführt hast, müsstest Du eigentlich einen Würgenippel installieren durch den das Kabel geht. Ist dichter und stabilisiert das Kabel.
Ich habe diesen Koffer auch. Allerdings benutze ich ihn nur zum geordneten Transport für Echolot und Zubehör.
Der Saugnapf ist ne feine Sache wenn er denn am Bootsrumpf hält. Du musst schon ne ziemlich saubere Oberfläche haben um sagen zu können der hält ohne wenn und aber. Die bessere Wahl ist immer ne Schwingerstange. Ich würde das nicht sagen, wenn ich mir nicht dank Saubnapf, den Geber schon mal abgefahren hätte. Also ich hab da kein Vetrauen mehr zu.

Nichts für ungut!

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## darksnake (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot schon portabel kaufen?*

Ja die Boote die ich bis jetzt immer gemietet hatte hatten ne sehr saubere Lack oberfläche ich denke die beste Montage ist ind bleibt die Festmontage aber wenn es nicht anders geht... bin gerade dabei eine Geberstange zu entwerfen!
Wir haben am Edersee immer ein kajüt Boot also da steht das ding eh im trockenen und vor regenwasser und spritzwasser schützt der, mussten wir schon testen... Die Fotos sind am gleichen tag entstanden wie ich`s gebaut hatte jetzt sind die löcher mit silikon verdichtet ;-)


----------

